# Breeders Program for dog foods??? What about wellness too?



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I think Wayne posted up about these programs a looong while back if I remember correctly. I do, but I don't feel bad for signing up for DVP's breeders program... I do have 7 mouths to feed, but I am not going to be breeding... and I am not going to use an inferior product if it's absolutely necessary financially. I've been looking into Wellness Core as another option for a couple of the high strung dogs... I just can't seem to find where and if they offer that program. 

If anyone is willing to give me their address via PM, I get a free bag of dog food for every application I submit to DVP, and I believe you'll recieve coupons as well. The 28 pound bags of dog food are about $51 and some change, and I'm easily using 1.5 bags a week.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I just re read that Original post.. I'm not begging everyone to give addresses lol, I guess what I didn't express clearly... who uses these kinds of programs, which company do you use? If you don't use the programs why not?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Nature's Variety carries a 50 lb kennel pack for roughly $50, beef and chicken flavors. It comes in a white bag with a sticker on it. Some places are iffy about selling those kennel packs to the public, but if you contact NV directly you might be able to have them shipped to you. We were able to find a place back in OK that sold us one bag and then acted all spooky about selling us another. But I know they are out there and obtainable.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

At Costco you can get 80lbs for $50, no program needed


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I dunno what these program things are, why do you need addresses Shana??


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

cEElint said:


> At Costco you can get 80lbs for $50, no program needed


:rofl: good one! lol That's what I do but some dogs need grain free or a special diet.
Shana you should have my address if not I will give it to you.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

meganc66 said:


> I dunno what these program things are, why do you need addresses Shana??


With the program they send out "puppy packs" which have an application for me as a breeder, for every puppy i "sell" with the puppy pack I get a coupon back for a free bag of dog food. What they turn around and do is send you coupons for the food too. It's basically a recruiting technique for people to get their dog foods name out there, and to get new buyers (puppy owners).

I know I know costco is awesome, but I don't have one located conviently


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

that sux.. mine is within walking distance


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

you can use my address, pm me if you dont have it any more


----------

